# Adding Radio Stations in iTunes



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Is there anyway I could add any of the BBC radio streams into iTunes ?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have a Saskatchewan radio station streaming in iTunes that I listen to occasionally because a friend lives in that town and I like to drive him crazy by mentioning things I hear on their news cast about their small community. He doesn't know their station is live online. Hehehe

Anyway, if you click on the live radio feed area, it automatically opens in iTunes. Maybe that will help you figure out how to import the BBC in the same way?

Listen here:

http://www.cjnefm.com/index.html


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

The part I don't understand about the iTunes interface is why they still haven't made it so you could add your own stations. I don't like having streams in with my main library. It would be so much better it could have a custom stations dropdown in the radio menu


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I couldn't figure out how to add the BBC radio stream.....obviously something to do with the fact BBC streams things via REAL Player and I'm assuming all the iTunes streams are QT

Yes, it would be nice if it were easier to add your own radio stations......and it would be nice to have WMP and RP plugins in iTunes to play their streams too.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Loafer said:


> Yes, it would be nice if it were easier to add your own radio stations......and it would be nice to have WMP and RP plugins in iTunes to play their streams too.


Actually, if you ask me, Real should turn over and die already. Then we would only have two standards for streaming.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Kosh said:


> Actually, if you ask me, Real should turn over and die already. Then we would only have two standards for streaming.



Patience, young Jedi.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I've always wanted to know how REAL actually ever makes any money
apart from being paid by Microsoft in lawsuits of course


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Loafer said:


> .and it would be nice to have WMP and RP plugins in iTunes to play their streams too.


The WMP 'plugin' exists - called Flip4Mac.

You can stream Windows Media stations (CBC!) thru iTunes - see here


----------

